# Whitetail Mount Kit Question



## ElmerFudd20 (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/85000001/deer-mounting-kit

Anyone know anything about this kit????

Is it complete crap?

Or if you actully take your time and do everything right can the mount look half decent?


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

I have orderderd that kit before. acctually I Have one in transit right now. 7.5" 22.5".
There are some other forms you gan get with a kit too just not throught that kit offer.
It has the basics, It's a good starter.
youll need some reference pics mainly for detail and paint , instructional DVD's are great.
It won't look like crap if you take your time!


----------



## ElmerFudd20 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hornsgalore said:


> I have orderderd that kit before. acctually I Have one in transit right now. 7.5" 22.5".
> There are some other forms you gan get with a kit too just not throught that kit offer.
> It has the basics, It's a good starter.
> youll need some reference pics mainly for detail and paint , instructional DVD's are great.
> It won't look like crap if you take your time!



Thanks for the input!

Ive never mounted a deer before i figured it would be a winter project!


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

The kits are fine, but you need to be able to thin the skin down preferably with a fleshing machine. Check with your local taxidermist as he may be using a tannery that you can send your hide to be tanned and fleshed. You will have problems taxying the hide if you don't thin it down. Fleshing machines are expensive, but the other alternative is to use a grinder and/or the wire wheel. It takes a while on the grinder (I use mine for thinning the lips and the skull cap area) but its "doable". Make sure to salt your hide with Non-iodized salt and hang it up so it can evacuate some of the moisture. The hide will be ready to thin down when you pinch the hide and it feels kind of tacky. Hope this helps.

Peace!!!!


----------



## ElmerFudd20 (Jul 30, 2009)

top that ttt


----------



## GIVEEM3 (May 5, 2009)

I like to see a picture of some of your guys mounts with this kit, or what you have done on your own.


----------



## jerseyfirefigtr (Oct 20, 2009)

wow $70...not bad. Just make sure you dont try it for a first time on a monster


----------

